

2014 LLVM Developers' Meeting: Slides and Videos - adamnemecek
http://llvm.org/devmtg/2014-10/

======
yoklov
For those who are curious, Part 1 of Chandler Carruth's Pass Manager talk is
avaliable here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY02LT08-J8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY02LT08-J8)
(slides:
[http://llvm.org/devmtg/2014-04/PDFs/Talks/Passes.pdf](http://llvm.org/devmtg/2014-04/PDFs/Talks/Passes.pdf))

------
tambourine_man
Is it just a coincidence that the videos from Apple's employees are the only
ones not available?

I've been waiting to see “FTL: WebKit’s LLVM based JIT” for a long time

~~~
Someone
Probably for the same reason as slide 2 (Safe Harbour: this is me, not Oracle,
not a commitment, etc) in [http://llvm.org/devmtg/2014-10/Slides/Hawes-
Frappe.pdf](http://llvm.org/devmtg/2014-10/Slides/Hawes-Frappe.pdf) from
Oracle: fear that anything that might get said will lead to legal proceedings.
The slides will have been vetted, but you cannot prevent a speaker from ever
saying 'we do [not] plan' (might get interpreted as "we, Apple") or something
like it.

------
andrewstuart2
I refreshed the page twice, thinking that the server was under too much load
to serve the CSS properly.

I was wrong.

~~~
tsomctl
Some people are more busy actually building stuff and happy enough with a site
design that doesn't have the latest gimicks.

~~~
adamnemecek
You don't pick compilers based on whether or not their site uses CSS5.3? Bro
do you even web?

